
When you code, write down everything - spiffytech
https://swizec.com/blog/write-down-everything/swizec/8851
======
exegete
Would an alternative be to use version control and use descriptive commits and
commit often?

~~~
mabn
No - because your thoughts are not translatable into code.

I tend to draw various diagrams or graphs when working on something and it
would be inconvenient to digitize them. Sure, once you have some final "thing"
you can add it do the documentation.

